
MtGox down - dmitriy_ko
https://mtgox.com/login/
======
iguana
1\. DDoS mtgox and the other exchanges

2\. BTC comes down in price, buy it

3\. BTC goes back up in price, sell it

4\. profit!!!

~~~
octo_t
How do you do this if MtGox is down?

~~~
miles
There are other exchanges. Here are a few:

<https://btc-e.com/> <https://www.bitstamp.net/> <https://bitfloor.com/>

------
mey
Should I ask you bothered to link to a site that is under DDoS rather then
simply doing a text blurb?...

~~~
benatkin
Because HN's traffic is just a drop in the bucket.

~~~
evan_
But there's no point to linking to a website that's not responding.

~~~
lurkinggrue
Should have taken a screenshot and posted it to imgur.

------
ebbv
They should Counterspell that DDoS.

~~~
windsurfer
Is this a reference to Magic: The Gathering?

~~~
ebbv
Counterspell UU Interrupt Counters target spell. Uncommon

~~~
mpyne
Ah yes, the good old days when we got to argue over the fine points of the
differences between an "Interrupt" and an "Instant" effect.

~~~
ebbv
Interrupts resolution point which happened within the casting time of Instants
or Sorceries. So you could cast an Interrupt "while" an Instant or Sorcery was
still casting, but Instants (or Sorceries) had to wait for the current spell
to finish casting.

This was of course all ditched when MtG switch to a last in, first out stack
model with all instants.

~~~
windsurfer
And then added back in when they introduced "Split second" (kind of).

------
ChuckMcM
I wonder if it is being ddos'd in an effort to move/convert the 43K bitcoins
that allegedly went missing from Instawallet? I'm trying to figure out if
there is an advantage to be gained by having them offline for that or not.

~~~
ajross
Or they took the site down intentionally to make the laundering of the same
coins more difficult. Who knows?

~~~
ChuckMcM
Somebody knows, I hope they post a link to that here at some point.

------
iambpentameter
If it was intentional a more informative error should have been used. I'm sure
the ops team at mtgox is quite experienced but these basic errors pages seem
like a big oversight once you are running a fairly high trafficked site.

~~~
nicpottier
I've used MtGox a bit over the past weeks and there isn't much that gives me
reassurance that they have a good technical team.

Frankly I find it terrifying that they are dealing with so much money daily.
My one hope is that the recent rise in price will attract some better players
to the ecosystem. Would love it if blockchain.info did as they are the only
site that seems clueful, though I can understand why the regulatory burden
would give someone pause.

------
andersonmat
Rather hit or miss for me. Sometimes you'll get through and other times you'll
get a 502. I've noticed it since earlier this morning (~9AM EST).

------
jonnymkramer
It's almost as if what was first written as a Magic the Gathering Online
Trading platform isn't a bulletproof banking website.

------
joeco
Transferred coins from Coinbase to MtGox a minute before it went down. Just my
luck.

------
polofel
I was in the middle of trading :-(

------
jtokoph
It's back, but slow.

~~~
yebyen
502 Bad Gateway

nginx/1.3.11

------
gesman
Oh no!!! I was expecting BTC 0.01 deposit from my pool mining!!!

:)

